# Water that is safe to drink



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I got this idea of going to salt water for our pool, nothing new just made up my mind to convert. Like all things there is a learning curve. The level of salt is not very high in this system (3000PPM) but it is not for normal drinking. It is the Salt water system that got me thinking.
The salt water runs through it in one part copper with a low DC charge is add to the water in 0.01 to 0.02 PPM to stop algae, the second part has plates that when a DC charge is put to them in the presentence of the water it produces it's own chlorine. The system allows for cleaner water with lower levels of chemicals, it is easier on the skin and eyes.
I am sure that some of members here with some back round in science could figure out away this could be of use.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

View attachment 6315

I am sure there is, but I ain't one of them.
Best of luck though.
MSdave


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The water will slowly convert the chlorine back to salt. The info I've read about the salt system seems to imply that it would be usable. Sea water is about 5 ounces of water per gallon of water. How much salt in how many gallons of water in your pool?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paraquack said:


> The water will slowly convert the chlorine back to salt. The info I've read about the salt system seems to imply that it would be usable. Sea water is about 5 ounces of water per gallon of water. How much salt in how many gallons of water in your pool?


 For the pool it is much lower than Sea water only a max of 3000 PPM salt. 
Watching it work you can see it making chlorine if it could be captured you could use it . Just got my mind thinking about what other uses this machine could have


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> For the pool it is much lower than Sea water only a max of 3000 PPM salt.
> Watching it work you can see it making chlorine if it could be captured you could use it . Just got my mind thinking about what other uses this machine could have


 So would the salt content in the water be less after this process?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The process converts the salt (sodium chloride) to sodium oxide and chlorine. They are both dissolved in the water and later recombine when the chlorine is hit with UV light from the sun.


----------



## naturalcures1on1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Could always distill the water if needed . That's what we plan to do when the shtf


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Is your goal to find a way to gather drinking water from this source, or to find a way to utilize the chlorine generator for another purpose?


----------

